# Areas where EXPATS live ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Is there a short-list of good places expats live?

Or are there too many good places to list ?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

To many. There are a lot of places where foreigners live. 
The tastes are very different. There are even foreigners living in Manila volontaringly!!!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There plenty of expats in Angeles and Barretto Subic.


----------



## chazFricke (12 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Is there a short-list of good places expats live?
> 
> Or are there too many good places to list ?


Howard, first of all you'd probably have to define what you consider "good". I found living in Carmen, Cebu about 30km north of Cebu City to be good but I liked being a little off the beaten path with reasonable access to a large city. Some will want the big city with all that entails, others want to hide in the mountains and live in a nipa hut. A list of what you want out of the Philippines as far as living conditions and activities would help trim down the options.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Many Expats live in Los Banos Laguna (a long stretch from the major highway SLEX) in my area and also Calamba Laguna a much larger city with more amenities and located next to the major highway SLEX that leads to Manila. This area is mainly pool resorts and hot springs, large lake but no ocean.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting and thanks to the gods we are all different, I moved here to be with my partner so he was closer to his family after I retired, We have been to bars and clubs in Manila and here also with expats and I prefer the locals.

So from my observations Howard here in La Union there are plenty of expat bars and clubs especially Bauang and Baguio but the few times we went to those establishments? Became an inquisition (Tsismis) and not about the men under observation, 2 gay guys but Why?

I have plenty of expat neighbours here and we wave and mind our own business, help when needed etc. If I wanted to chat to a fellow Aussie all the time I would have stayed there. New culture and people and while they have some interesting quirks I am very happy to live with the locals and steer clear of expats, seems to create more dramas than the locals.

OMO.

Cheers. Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Why would anyone live in a bad place? It is easy to move if you don't like the area. 
If too many expats are in an area it changes the dynamic. It is easier to get alone with locals one on one. Prices tend to go up if too many expats live there.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> Why would anyone live in a bad place? It is easy to move if you don't like the area.
> If too many expats are in an area it changes the dynamic. It is easier to get alone with locals one on one. Prices tend to go up if too many expats live there.


Crime tends to also go up. Some of the criminals have moved over from Cebu to Dumaguete because of the concentration of expats, rich pickings.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

True that Dumaguete is a popular destination for expats. I personally like Davao City.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

20 years ago Dumaguete was a very nice small provincial city. Now days it's nowhere near as nice. It's lost a lot of its charm.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Crime tends to also go up. Some of the criminals have moved over from Cebu to Dumaguete because of the concentration of expats, rich pickings.


I visited Dumaguete for the first time a few months ago. 
I really don't see the attraction to the place for so many expats.
The traffic from the airport to our hotel was just as bad as I see here in BGC.
I definitely won't be going back.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I visited Dumaguete for the first time a few months ago.
> I really don't see the attraction to the place for so many expats.
> The traffic from the airport to our hotel was just as bad as I see here in BGC.
> I definitely won't be going back.


The draw is all the YouTube channels from Dumaguete, I wouldn't want to live off of Luzon.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

appalachianbiker,

I agree with you about davao city. I went to Davao city for my immigration update. I lived just north of the city in tagum city. Very nice city on the main highway. It had everything there after they built 3 new malls. the one mall had a movie house on the top floor. Didn't have to go to Davao city anymore to see a movie. I left before they opened the movie theater.

art


----------

